# My Canon 700D pictures look Grainy, why is this?



## Sookiecookie (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello, I'm getting concerned about my camera or it could be me, I'm not very good at the technology part of cameras but love taking pictures but recently I've noticed in my sunset pictures in dark areas it's very grainy and I've never had problems before. I'm really hoping it's not the camera as I've only brought it in May, so if anyone can help with any advice I would really appreciate it


----------



## kay1547 (Oct 22, 2013)

Show us a picture.
Most likely what looks like grain to you is high ISO settings above 1600
You could help this a little by setting high ISO reduction to standard.
Sorry for the short response, I'm typing on my phone.


----------



## sarahgarnett (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello, 

You mentioned that you photographed a sunset and in the shadows, there was a grainy presence. Like kay1547 said, this is almost always relative to your ISO settings. If I may ask, what were your settings on the photographs that appear grainy? Keep in mind that a sunset has many different dementions and many shadows and highlights going on. It is important to keep your ISO relatively low when possible so that you can avoid the pixelated, grainy look. If this seems inevitable and you are looking how to fix it in post-production, both Lightroom and Photoshop have good ways to take away pixelation. In Lightroom, under Develop, scroll all the way down and you will see a title called Detail. Under detail, look at Noise Reduction "grain=noise" and adjust the levels for luminance and below to reduce the noise in the picture. 

Best, 

Sarah Garnett

www.sarahgarnett.com


----------



## ronlane (Oct 28, 2013)

kay1547 said:


> Show us a picture.
> Most likely what looks like grain to you is high ISO settings above 1600
> You could help this a little by setting high ISO reduction to standard.
> Sorry for the short response, I'm typing on my phone.



Agree with this, please show us an example of what you are talking about. Be sure that we can see the exif data.

I would venture to say that you are probably using an ISO at 1600 or above and that is causing it. I have the 600D and I barely use 1600 and when I do, I make sure that I use a tripod. Fast glass, a tripod and some noise reduction in post will help some, but the X00D line is just not a low light camera that the Pro models are.


----------



## centauro74 (Oct 29, 2013)

Maybe he's using ISO - A "auto". 
So the camera is pumping a really high ISO in the dark scenes.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep grainy pictures almost always mean high ISO.
What really surprises me is that OP started more then a week ago and never bothered to replay to his/her own post, no thank you or posting pictures to help us help him/her.

Shame


----------

